# Mini Obers or Oberians



## sandraH (Mar 1, 2013)

Will be getting two does in May. Wondering how much milk I can expect and how it taste. If anyone has them.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I don't have them, but from what I read they could milk anywhere between 4-10 lbs a day.


----------

